# Salt Fork



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Does anyone have any info on Salt Fork? Water level? Water clarity? Temperature? I was out to lake last Sunday and needless to say the water was about 5' above pool and the entire lake looked like chocolate milk. Unfishable. Thanks.


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

There yesterday, water was cloudy to muddy, temps in the mid to upper 50's. No muskies seen. Water is still up but coming down. gm


----------



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

anybody there today?


----------



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

Does anybody know the water clarity?


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Wouldn't recommend making a trip out there. Went this evening for an hour. Water was very high and super muddy. Talked to a few guys that were bringing boats in and caught very few fish. My girlfriend caught a 3" white bass on a minnow and that was it. There's a crappie tourney out there tomorrow. I wouldn't expect to see a lot of fish come in.


----------



## alaskanguide80 (Apr 19, 2011)

Where's the man made reef at


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Fished there today. Sugartree marina ramp is closed. Lake is still up 2.5 feet and the water is the color of weak chocolate milk. Caught 4 dinks, fished both deep and shallow without any luck. Water temp 63-65.


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

Fished it today put 15 Crappie in the freezer fished the back water bigger fish were shallow and tight to cover


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. I fished the lake on Saturday from 2-7PM. I fished the small ski zone between the cabins and campground. The water was still high(probably up at least 3'). I launched at cabin ramp. I was mainly fishing for Crappie. Total fish-5 in 5 hrs. Very tough day on the lake. I would imagine that after the lake "calms down" the fishing will pick up. I probably won't be back out for at least another two weeks.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Bringing my son and his buddy down next weekend. Hopefully everything is ok. Sauger tree marina best place to rent a boat?


----------



## casual_observer (Dec 14, 2012)

For my Son said:


> Bringing my son and his buddy down next weekend. Hopefully everything is ok. Sauger tree marina best place to rent a boat?


Water level is back to normal, clearing up nicely. Sugartree Marina is the only place to rent a boat.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank 


casual_observer said:


> Water level is back to normal, clearing up nicely. Sugartree Marina is the only place to rent a boat.


Thank you. We are excited.


----------

